# Greetings



## JohnnyFlotsam (Oct 4, 2010)

My name is John Nelson. I am a Master Mason in Mt. Hood Lodge #32, Grand Lodge of Washington F&AM. 
After taking some time off from Masonry while I settled into a new job and home here in Sugar Land, I finally find myself in a place where I am eager to dust off my tools and return to work. I was most pleased to find this community shortly after I started Googling about lodges in this area. While my search started out as a hunt for (ahem) a brick-and-mortar establishment, some of my closest Masonic brethren have always been those I've only ever known through forums such as this, so it's a treat to find such an active community. I look forward to many enjoyable and informative exchanges.


----------



## Bro. Brad Marrs (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome Brother John! Good luck getting back to work.


----------



## peace out (Oct 4, 2010)

Howdy


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome Brother John!


----------



## Dave in Waco (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome Bro. John!!


----------



## MacFie (Oct 4, 2010)

Welcome Brother John, originaly from the Tacoma area myself, although I didn't know anything more about freemasonry there than the grand lodge that was right around the corner!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Oct 5, 2010)

Welcome brother john


----------

